# Class lists for HMS Royal Arthur?



## Kanderson

Hi, I'm looking for a little assistance in tracing my grandfathers war history. 

I've been told he was part of the Artic Convoys and am very interested in learning more.

I have a single group photo showing his class from HMS Royal Arthur (class 14)
His name was William Anderson and from the Edinburgh area.

Would someone be able to point me in the right direction to find a class names list. I'm hoping I can work out from this his service number to progress further.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome,
I doubt very much you will find any lists now with the passage of time. The best thing you can do to find out his service would be to apply for his service record from the MOD at this link: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/requests-for-personal-data-and-service-records

You don't need to know his official number although it would help. Just supply as much information as you can. Cost - £30.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Chris West PARLEY

*Photo*

Hi just found this photo today. Is this the same as yours?
The person 3 rows back 4Th from the left is my late farther in law.
As can be seen in photo 2 this photo is signed by many of the class 
Hope this can be of help....


----------

